# camera parts



## pocketshaver (May 7, 2019)

Can anyone really give me a good explanation on the difference between a camera BODY and a complete camera?

Im seeing so many "desirable" cameras on Ebay for 35mm and medium format that would be great but the issue is,   some are "body only" and others are complete.

Some "body only offerings" are shown with a lens mounted so im a tad confused. Ive tried to figure this out with internet searching but only get police body cameras.


----------



## JonFZ300 (May 7, 2019)

Camera body is the body without lenses. "Complete camera" is not a standard way to describe photography equipment that I've seen. There are bodies and lenses, and accessories like flash or whatever.

Cameras without interchangeable lenses are usually called fixed-lens cameras.


----------



## pocketshaver (May 7, 2019)

so a camera body essentially has everything except a lens?


----------



## JonFZ300 (May 7, 2019)

pocketshaver said:


> so a camera body essentially has everything except a lens?



Yes, the camera body is what the lens attaches to.


----------



## IanG (May 7, 2019)

Incorrect, a camera body might have interchangeable viewfinders, they aren't part of camera body, like wise it may take interchangeable backs again they aren't part of the body,

So  a Hasselblad 500c body would have no back, no prism or waist-level finder, and no lens, it's a bare body.  Same goes fro some 35mm cameras.

Ian


----------



## compur (May 7, 2019)

pocketshaver said:


> Some "body only offerings" are shown with a lens mounted so im a tad confused.



So are a lot of people who sell on eBay. I see lots of mis-described items. It's usually not intentional. The sellers are just confused. I see plenty of items listed that say right on them what they are and the seller still says its something else.


----------



## Original katomi (May 7, 2019)

You could ask the seller to send you a pic of excactly what you are bidding on. That way there should be no mistakes


----------



## Soocom1 (May 7, 2019)

The disclaimer is typically something like... "what is pictured..." or some such. 

BUT, the description MUST be specific. 
lately I have seen pictures of complete cameras and a description of only one part.


----------



## pocketshaver (May 7, 2019)

Im still getting over the fact that some brands have "data backs" that let you swap out the control system, canon ae-1 being one such camera. And replacable film backs/holders like the pentax 645.
  Makes figuring this stuff out rather odd and crappy.


----------



## JonFZ300 (May 7, 2019)

IanG said:


> Incorrect, a camera body might have interchangeable viewfinders, they aren't part of camera body, like wise it may take interchangeable backs again they aren't part of the body,
> 
> So  a Hasselblad 500c body would have no back, no prism or waist-level finder, and no lens, it's a bare body.  Same goes for some 35mm cameras.
> 
> Ian



Thanks for clearing that up. I (obviously lol) don't know anything about MF and most film cameras. Cheers


----------



## vintagesnaps (May 8, 2019)

Seems like listings on ebay depend on the seller. Often enough someone is selling uncle whosey-whatsis' camera gear and doesn't really know what it is.

Try places like Used Cameras & Lenses - Buy & Sell at KEH Camera , their vintage & film cameras are often in their outlet which is their ebay page. Last I looked they gave detailed descriptions on ebay. Or try Pittsburgh Camera Exchange, their website or ebay page (seller name is onlinephotostuff I think). Or Central Camera in Chicago's ebay page for used/vintage. Or try Adorama, I've bought used from them and they have all kinds of used film cameras. Or if there's still a camera swap in your area, don't know if there are many of those around.


----------



## Designer (May 8, 2019)

pocketshaver said:


> Some "body only offerings" are shown with a lens mounted so im a tad confused.


FYI:  Some E-Bay sellers simply copy and paste a photo that they found somewhere, even if it was lifted from another E-Bay seller.  If the ad says; "body only", then any lens that is shown is NOT included.

As a side note; some E-Bay sellers make excellent photographs of their stuff.  Others don't.


----------



## compur (May 8, 2019)

At one time if an eBay seller caught another member using their photos all you had to do was tell eBay and they would remove the stolen photo. Now it's completely turned around. Per the new eBay "agreement," once you post a photo of your item on eBay it belongs to eBay and any eBay member can use it for their listings.
Images and text policy


----------



## Soocom1 (May 8, 2019)

I have also noticed that as of late, ebay has been "herding" people to particular sections of ebay. 
Ex: you type in something like Fuji GX 680, you will probably notice that you will see a good chunk of the listings from Japan. But if you click US only or whatever combination of filter, suddenly you see listings not seen otherwise. 

I have seen this for BMW motorcycle parts, listings for watches, and other items.


----------



## compur (May 8, 2019)

^ Yes, eBay's search shenanigans are a pain as well.


----------



## Derrel (May 8, 2019)

As a 'general rule' " body only" in 35mm cameras, means NO lens. But, in the case of modular cameras like the NikonF, F2,F3, F4, wher the prism is removable, and there are multiple options, listing "body only" usually means the body and back, with no finder/prism/lens. ON the vastly more common 35mm SLRs with non-removable prisms. "body only" means without a lens.

In medium format SLRs, which are typically 1)a body, 2)a back, 3)a viewfinder and viewfinder screen, and a 4)lens, "body only"  may mean different accessories/parts have been removed, such as the viewfinder screen, to be sold as a separate part, *or* to be included as part of the "body". Sellers vary, but usually there is no back/magazine and often no viewfinder prism included when buying a MF "body". At tim


It pays to ASK for clarification before bidding.


----------



## dxqcanada (May 9, 2019)

pocketshaver said:


> Im still getting over the fact that some brands have "data backs" that let you swap out the control system, canon ae-1 being one such camera. And replacable film backs/holders like the pentax 645.
> Makes figuring this stuff out rather odd and crappy.



Us Old-Timers think a modular system was the greatest thing since sliced bread (which was invented just shortly before) ... we could build a camera with the parts that WE wanted, COOL, Eh!!!


----------



## pocketshaver (May 13, 2019)

Us Old-Timers think a modular system was the greatest thing since sliced bread (which was invented just shortly before) ... we could build a camera with the parts that WE wanted, COOL, Eh!!!  [/QUOTE]

Its just that it would be NICE if the modern digital world had that much of an option.  aftermarket lenses would be such a nice thing.


----------

